# Anyone ever use a Neti Pot??????



## Andrea&Luci

Just wondering if any of you ever used a Neti Pot. I saw them for the 1st time a few weeks ago on Oprah, when Dr. Oz was talking about sinuses. I've suffered from sinus issues since I was a kid, and when I saw this (and how they were raving about it changing people's lives) I ran to the health food store to get one...except they were sold out and I had to order one. It came today, and I tried it, and it REALLY hurt. I felt kind of like brain freeze even though the water was warm and comfortable, and when I tried the second nostril, I got hit with the WORST nausea ever! It was just for about 3 minutes long, but I really thought I was about to throw up!





















So, I heard it's not supposed to hurt at all and it's supposed to be a pleasant experience. I admit I have a little bit of a sinus problem this whole week and am suffering from that painful throat from post-nasal drip, so I thought maybe that is why it hurt--but I looked it up online and it said that most people use it only when they are sick......
If anyone has used this, pleaseee give me your personal opinions.







Maybe I just used it wrong?









Thanks


----------



## msmagnolia

OMG!! I can't believe you wrote about this! I saw it too and told my husband, who is not only a healthcare professional, but is also having terrible allergy problems. He usually pooh-poohs stuff like this, but he is harrassing me to order a neti-pot for him. I've decided to get the Rhino Horn. I would love to see what other people thing......


----------



## suTQ

Well, my husband and I both suffer from lifelong allergy problems. I ordered a Neti pot after Dr. Oz mentioned it the first time. I have been using it for almost a week. It is great. There is a huge difference with my allergies from a week ago. It does not/should not hurt at all and you feel clearer immediately afterwards. My husband has even worse allergies and sinus problems than I do and even though he was very skeptical, he now swears it has helped. One night he was having trouble sleeping because of his sinuses, so he got up and did it and in the morning he told me that using the Neti pot is the only thing that helped him get some sleep that night. If it is hurting you, you may not be holding your head in the right position? Did you use the salt? (Fresh water will burn.) Also, I read that if your sinuses are already congested, you have to dry them out with a decongestant first, before you Neti. We would definitely recommend it to anyone with allergy or sinus problems. Andrea, feel free to PM me!


----------



## Andrea&Luci

omg su thank you for replying! LOL... I feel like a total idiot because i did use warm water (no salt)







It felt like brain freeze..awful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















Do you have any idea what caused the nausea?? weird, right?
Anyway it has to be kosher salt, or that salt made for the neti, right?? I'll buy some tomorrow, and I'll let you know how it goes







Thanks again!!


----------



## Lennabella

Andrea !

My daughter told me about the Netti pot after watching it on Oprah.
I went to mother's market and bought it along with the sea salt.

It was ok - I used bottled water a little warmed up - I think I put too much salt in it because it felt like I was under a big wave at the beach.

My daughter who has sinus problems - loved it - she said she could breathe better.

My husband tried it and instead of clearing his breathing - it kind of congested him (don't ask - everything has opposite effects on him - he's like a walking Murphy's law) ... 

Anyway - sorry to say - I put it away in the cupboard and it never came back out after that first time, it's not something you want to leave on on the kitchen counter - I suppose I can put it under our bathroom sink upstairs in our bedroom.

I may do it again someday but not sure if I would do it everyday.


----------



## suTQ

> omg su thank you for replying! LOL... I feel like a total idiot because i did use warm water (no salt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It felt like brain freeze..awful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what caused the nausea?? weird, right?
> Anyway it has to be kosher salt, or that salt made for the neti, right?? I'll buy some tomorrow, and I'll let you know how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Yes, it should be non-iodized, kosher salt, or the specially made neti pot salt, which is medical grade. Some of the neti salts include baking soda or aromatherapy type things in them---I read that you should only use water and salt. Also, after you use the neti pot, you are supposed to do a couple of quick yoga poses to help drain all of the water and mucous out. My neti pot came with directions which included all of this info and photos. If you need this, let me know and I will PM or email you a copy. Good luck! Su


----------



## Cosy

I saw the Netti Pot too on Oprah and have been wanting one but they're sold out for now. I can wait as I'm not that bad off, but my daughter sure could have used it a few weeks ago.

Glad to know about the salt type. Does it come with a small supply or do you need to purchase kosher salt at the same time? I love gadgets that have been around so long and yet new again.


----------



## Lennabella

Some info on the netipot

http://www.netipot.org/quick_guide.htm


----------



## The A Team

Has anyone ever heard of ear candling? That's supposed to be really good too.


----------



## puppymom

> Has anyone ever heard of ear candling? That's supposed to be really good too.[/B]


Someone here (sorry can't remember who) lost their hearing after using an ear candle. They are pretty dangerous and not benign like the Netipot. 

I watched the video on the neti pott (I didn't see the Oprah show). I can't imagine doing that every morning!!!!!!!!!!!! There is a product called "ocean Spray" that comes in an aerosol bottle the does the same thing, only easier.


----------



## camfan

omg I can't believe you posted on this today! I was coming down with a sinus infection AGAIN and remembered seeing the Neti pot on Oprah and had known about them before, too. Well, I obviously didn't have one on hand but went surfing the net and read you can use other things like a bulb syringe which I had on hand for the kids...so I tried it. My sinuses felt better right away and, I don't want to speak too soon, but it appears that they are draining better now and my head does not feel so much pressure today. I'm going to order one of the pots for sure because although the syringe worked, I can see how the neti pot would work better ergonomically. 

And yeah, you have to use the salt--that's the whole point--to buffer the ph of the water to more match your blood composition AND it also shrinks swollen membranes as well as cleanses them. Good luck! Let us know the outcome! (not literally, but you know what i mean, lol)

And yes, it has to be non-iodized salt, or kosher salt (same thing).


----------



## Deanna

My husband has pretty severe allergies- and has been on a nasal spray and allergy shots for 5 years. The last time he had his allergy shot he had a bad reaction and he went into shock! SOOOO no more allergy shots for him for 6 months- and then he has to start at the low dose and work his way back up. Anyway, this is the worst time for this to happen, because this is when everything he is allergic to is at its worst! 

So last month the allergy doctor gave him a Neti-pot and told him to use it every night. Let me tell you I could KISS that doctor! My husband doesn't snore anymore!!!!!!!!!!














I can actually sleep without ear plugs! It's amazing! Also- he hasn't had to use his allergy nasal spray in 2 weeks. 


My father just started using one too- my father's allergies are the worst I have ever seen. He hasn't been able to breath fully out of his nose in YEARS! His voice was raw from drainage and sounded like he was one day from full laryngitis. He can't take allergy medication because it reacts with a lung medication he is on. So my dad has been miserable for years. 2 months ago he started seeing a new allergy specialist, and the doctor is having him do the neti-pot 2x a day. This is the first time in years my dad has been able to breath! Within 2 weeks his throat and voice were back to normal, and he sounds like my dad again. 

Pretty amazing! 

I hope you figure out how to use it Andrea and it offers you the same relief it has for my husband and dad.


----------



## thinkpink

> Has anyone ever heard of ear candling? That's supposed to be really good too.[/B]



I just did the ear candling right before I bought my neti pot. I remembered the post about it so I was a little hesitant about doing it. I was the last one in my family to step up and do it, but the results were well worth it. I could see me doing it on a fairly regular basis now.

Anyway, after I watched Oprah I ran out and got what I believe is the very last neti pot in town. Mine came with salt packets in the box. I started with half a pack because the instructions said to work your way up to a whole packet. It didn't hurt when I did it but when I finished it felt like I'd gone swimming and accidently inhaled pool water. My sinuses felt different that's for sure. I've been doing it every other day. Last night I started getting a headache so I went to do the pot and it burned like crazy. It was because my sinuses were already irritated from allergies. I feel pretty good this morning though.


----------



## saltymalty

> Has anyone ever heard of ear candling? That's supposed to be really good too.[/B]


It is extremely dangerous and can cause serious problems. Go to the drug store and buy Murine ear wax solution and use as directed. It will loosen up any dried wax in your ears. If your ears are so plugged that you cannot hear properly, go visit an EN&T to have the plug removed.


----------



## Andrea&Luci

I went to the heath food store today and bought the neti pot salt..(and I also fell in love with the manager in there LOL














) and will try it tonight again, except this time I'll use the salt. Someone described that they felt like they went under a huge wave, and like you inhaled pool water--that is EXACTLY how I felt last night when I did it with warm water alone...hopefully tonight, the salt helps







My bf did it last night and he didn't feel anything, but felt his nose being super clear this morning, so I guess it worked for him--i dropped some kosher salt in there for him, and was too scared to try it again in one day since it hurt before. ANyway I am reallly glad i got so many responses from this thread! Thanks all!!!


UPDATE:

Ok, I just used it, and I didn't even feel the water going in with the salt! 100% different than last night. I was congested all day specially because I had to go into work (i'm off today) because my client needed her hair done for her prom, (the main reason I DONT usually do formal styles is because my sinuses get SOOOO stuffed up from hairspray---but she begged me to come in so I did







) and now I am able to breathe through both nostrils clearly, and I also feel like it moisturized my throat a little! SO FAR, SO GOOD!! yay!


----------



## PreciousPrince

Andrea I'm interested to hear how it works for you tonight. I had never heard of it before, so after I read your post I looked it up. I do have allergies so I might want to try it to see if it helps. I clicked on the link LennaBella provided too and found a video clip of how to use it. Video I have to admit I started laughing when I saw it, it looks so strange! I'm kind of scared that it would feel like inhaling water in the pool too, and so it'll be good to get the review from you.


----------



## msmagnolia

I got the impression from Dr. Oz that you need to relax and breathe through your mouth. Just think of it as the water rinsing your sinuses. If you were rinsing your mouth you wouldn't breathe through your mouth....The girl they showed on Oprah had never done it until she was on national TV and she did ok.


----------



## lynda

I have had really bad allergies and sinus problems for the last 13 years. I have had 4 sinus surgeries. The specialist that I go to told me to get a water pic and a special attachment for it called a Grossan Sinus Irrigator Tip. I do my nose with it daily, much like the idea of the Neti pot. There are times I get up in the wee hours of the morning to use it just to get some relief. I put warm water and salt in it. It definitely helps.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=384504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of ear candling? That's supposed to be really good too.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone here (sorry can't remember who) lost their hearing after using an ear candle. They are pretty dangerous and not benign like the Netipot.
> 
> I watched the video on the neti pott (I didn't see the Oprah show). I can't imagine doing that every morning!!!!!!!!!!!! There is a product called "ocean Spray" that comes in an aerosol bottle the does the same thing, only easier.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

It was Susan, Teddyandme. The ear candling turned into a nightmare. I did a bit of research afterwards, and you're right. It's very dangerous!!! I wouldn't mess with it. No way.

How funny, I only pulled up this thread because I thought it was about a new type of Potty Pad.


----------



## camfan

I had to pick up a prescription at Walmart tonight and asked the pharmacist about neti pots and he said that since it was on Oprah the only place you can get them is online (like drugstore.com) and there's up a 5 week average wait!! I've seen them on privately run sites. I'm not ready to order one online yet, though. 

Have you guys read other Yogi methods of cleansing like the stomach or intestinal cleanses? omg they are pretty radical. I don't have any links handy. True yogis believe that the body should be cleansed before practicing--one of the 5 areas of cleansing is the sinuses (neti pot). Pretty intense. I've always been facinated by ancient eastern alternative medicine......


----------



## totallytotontuffy

I've used the Neti Pot on occasion and if you use it correctly, I think it is very effective. The kosher salt that I have used for cooking is very corse, I don't know if it comes in a finer grain. The salt that came with the Neti Pot is more like sea salt, very powdery fine. You use it over the sink and have to angle your head just so so that the salt water that you are putting in one nostril goes up through your sinus cavity and then drains out of your open nostril. And yes, you do have to breathe through your mouth. If you are particularly congested, you might see that mucous drains along with the salt water. I might mention that you should consider doing this when you are alone because I felt rather dorky with a genie bottle stuck up my nostril as I hung my head over the sink. Unfortunately no genie popped out, but really, it does work.


----------



## TheButtercup

> How funny, I only pulled up this thread because I thought it was about a new type of Potty Pad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


haha and here I thought.... "oh is that what the kids are calling it these days?"







"we didnt waste time with any frilly adjectives... it was just called 'pot' in our day...."









back to the wine i go....


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

> How funny, I only pulled up this thread because I thought it was about a new type of Potty Pad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]










Me too.


----------



## Andrea&Luci

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=384898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How funny, I only pulled up this thread because I thought it was about a new type of Potty Pad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha and here I thought.... "oh is that what the kids are calling it these days?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "we didnt waste time with any frilly adjectives... it was just called 'pot' in our day...."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to the wine i go....
> [/B]
Click to expand...


HAHAH LMAO


----------



## thinkpink

> I had to pick up a prescription at Walmart tonight and asked the pharmacist about neti pots and he said that since it was on Oprah the only place you can get them is online (like drugstore.com) and there's up a 5 week average wait!! I've seen them on privately run sites. I'm not ready to order one online yet, though.
> 
> Have you guys read other Yogi methods of cleansing like the stomach or intestinal cleanses? omg they are pretty radical. I don't have any links handy. True yogis believe that the body should be cleansed before practicing--one of the 5 areas of cleansing is the sinuses (neti pot). Pretty intense. I've always been facinated by ancient eastern alternative medicine......[/B]


I got mine at Walgreens. They also carry them at most health food stores. 

Here's a link to the one I got and it has a coupon that can be printed and taken to most drug stores.


http://www.sinucleanse.com/


----------



## camfan

> I've used the Neti Pot on occasion and if you use it correctly, I think it is very effective. The kosher salt that I have used for cooking is very corse, I don't know if it comes in a finer grain. The salt that came with the Neti Pot is more like sea salt, very powdery fine. You use it over the sink and have to angle your head just so so that the salt water that you are putting in one nostril goes up through your sinus cavity and then drains out of your open nostril. And yes, you do have to breathe through your mouth. If you are particularly congested, you might see that mucous drains along with the salt water. I might mention that you should consider doing this when you are alone because I felt rather dorky with a genie bottle stuck up my nostril as I hung my head over the sink. Unfortunately no genie popped out, but really, it does work.[/B]


I don't think I'd want to meet the "snot genie" anyway!!


















> index.php?act=findpost&pid=384906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to pick up a prescription at Walmart tonight and asked the pharmacist about neti pots and he said that since it was on Oprah the only place you can get them is online (like drugstore.com) and there's up a 5 week average wait!! I've seen them on privately run sites. I'm not ready to order one online yet, though.
> 
> Have you guys read other Yogi methods of cleansing like the stomach or intestinal cleanses? omg they are pretty radical. I don't have any links handy. True yogis believe that the body should be cleansed before practicing--one of the 5 areas of cleansing is the sinuses (neti pot). Pretty intense. I've always been facinated by ancient eastern alternative medicine......[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got mine at Walgreens. They also carry them at most health food stores.
> 
> Here's a link to the one I got and it has a coupon that can be printed and taken to most drug stores.
> 
> 
> http://www.sinucleanse.com/
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Great! Thanks for the link!! & coupon!


----------



## bootoo

In many parts of the world ear candling is very much the norm. My sisters had to study how to do it as a part of their massage therapy certification in Ireland.

Other than the obvious fire on your head, how is it dangerous? 

I am asking here BEFORE I ask my sisters  because they well tell me how it is NOT dangerous...


----------



## The A Team

> In many parts of the world ear candling is very much the norm. My sisters had to study how to do it as a part of their massage therapy certification in Ireland.
> 
> Other than the obvious fire on your head, how is it dangerous?
> 
> I am asking here BEFORE I ask my sisters  because they well tell me how it is NOT dangerous...[/B]


Sorry, I can't help you on that one. The proceedure has recently been described to me by a girl who does it. She swears by it.....but then I guess she would. I don't think I'll be using any of this stuff, I don't even have allergies. LOL


----------



## puppymom

Please read this BEFORE even considering ear candling!!


http://www.quackwatch.org/01QuackeryRelate...s/candling.html


----------



## PreciousPrince

So how did it go the other night? Was it better?


----------



## Westerfluf

I used the Neti pot years ago when I was having horrible sinus infections - it worked for me. Also, FYI you can buy normal saline in a medical supply store and take the guessing out of mixing. It's Saline for irrigation and it comes in different size bottles. It's a lot more costly than mixing it yourself, but if you find that you don't have the time to mix or are having trouble finding the right mixture it can help.


----------

